# Stuffing Cuddle Cups



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Howdy everyone,

I was gonna make some new cage accessories tonight, including a cuddle cup or two. I have tons of polyfil laying around from the stuffed animals I make, but is that stuff toxic to rats? I thought about just stuffing it with shredded leftover fleece. Any suggestions for stuffing? Thanks!


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

polyfill isn't toxic to rats, but they might pull it all out and decide it makes nice bedding (my rats did lol).


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you  I made a few things and made some college food money.... Here's pictures and the satisfied customer


----------



## melcab (Jan 29, 2014)

I read polyfil wasn't good because it can wrap around toes. Maybe a choking hazard too? Not sure. I'd go with fleece scraps.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Those like nice and comfy. I wish I could do that, im not crafty at all...lol


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

A couple small animal beds I bought when the girls were young used polyfil. My girls tore into those instantly, no problems. They just hopped off with it to use it as more "suitable" bedding lol I don't think its a problem. I can see it getting caught on toe nails but if its just fluff they have torn out I don't see how that could be especially harmful unless they somehow got the fluff stuck in something else as well and pulled.


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. So far no one has destroyed it....but that's only so far. Surprisingly they've just tried digging into it and not chewing.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, those are really good! I wish I could sew :/


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you  I'd teach you if I was closer x)


----------

